
Failure to Launch - jcahill84
https://medium.com/@jcahill84/failure-to-launch-ded04173ca10
======
draw_down
I think it's alright to work on something and not launch it. Not everything is
worthy of putting out into the world. And there is an opportunity cost.

~~~
jcahill84
Agreed. This was really just written from my personal experience of being
bummed out by never launching, then how awesome it felt to finally do it.

